# Solved: Mpsigstub



## Elyk (Jan 10, 2010)

I found this: mpsigstub.exe. What should I do about it? Delete or not?

I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

MpSigStub.exe is a Microsoft installer application used in conjunction with Windows Automatic Updates. It extracts update files to a temporary directory.


----------



## Elyk (Jan 10, 2010)

Should I leave it be? Or is it ok to delete?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'd just leave it.


----------

